# Taping tool cases



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

So I have the Blueline taping tool case. As opposed to the columbia. I was told by the seller it can hold all the Auto tools very nicely! Now, I am not saying it doesnt, I am just saying how in the  is that possible?! Once you get your taper in there, you can fit by my tetris skills, two flatboxes, angle box, and you can majigure your angle heads and gooseneck and what not in there.

If you put your handles in the lid where it has a strap, you are NOT closing it, and if you want to put a pump in it, you better buy a bungee cord cause your strapping it to the outside.

Does anyone else have this box? if so send me a pic of what you have in there please :thumbup:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Tool Case*

There are a couple of options. You can leave the foam base in place and cut out spots for your tools:







Everyone has a different variety of tools, so you can use the case however you wish.
You can remove the foam base and rely on the top foam to hold your tools in place:







Some other layouts:















If you have a smaller set with a compound tube you may want to leave the foam base in place.
Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

*hmmm...*

WITCHCRAFT!!!! Get him!!! :jester:

Thanks a bunch tom! you the man :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

blue tools:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

chris said:


> blue tools:thumbup::thumbup:


Yah those pics look all neat and organized, mine looks like a rainbow. Got green, yellow, blue, a darker more columbia blue


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Now I want a box for my tools. Right now their sitting in the corner of my van in a blue tote.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*2 cases*

I would like to have 2 cases, one for the bazooka, corner roller etc and another for the box set, handle etc.

I like to leave some of my tools on the site but this way I could pack them to the site when needed and back home as soon as I am done with them. Bazooka first, boxes second.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I want a case for mine as well. Unfortunately I don't think any of the cases will hold a mudrunner. 

scott


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> I want a case for mine as well. Unfortunately I don't think any of the cases will hold a mudrunner.
> 
> scott


Depends how many cases you buy


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Depends how many cases you buy


The mudrunner is too long. 

scott


----------

